# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  حكم السرقة في الأردن

## الوسادة

* 

المبادئ القانونية للمادة : رقم-  399  من قانون-   16     لعام-  1960 


1994	
: السنــة

311

  : رقم المبدأ

1995	
  : سنة النشـر

00

  : رقم المجلة  

002741	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
     قيام المشكى عليه باستلام الشيكات من المشتكي (المستفيد) لوضعها في
مغلف واعادتها له , ثم امتنع عن اعادتها يشكل جرم السرقة خلافا للمادة (399/1) من قانون العقوبات وليس جرم التصرف
في مال الغير الذي وقع في يد الجاني نتيجة هفوة حصلت من المالك بحدود المادة (424) من ذات القانون .


1987	
: السنــة

84

  : رقم المبدأ

1989	
  : سنة النشـر

03

  : رقم المجلة  

002153	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 1- ان المحكمة الجزائية تحكم وفقا لما يقتنع به ضميرها ولها أن تزن البينات المستمعة وتأخذ منها ما تقنع به ويطمئن
اليه وجدانها وتطرح ما دون ذلك دون رقابة على ذلك من محكمة التمييز طالما ان هنالك بينات تستطيع معها المحكمة الوصول
الى النتيجة التي استخلصتها . وحيث ان الواقعة التي انتهت اليها المحكمة بعدم توفر عناصر جريمة سرقة الدراجة النارية
المسندة للمميز خلافا للمادة 404 من قانون العقوبات قد استخلصت من البينات المستمعة استخلاصا سليما اذ لم يقم لديها
من الادلة التي اقتنعت بها توفر القصد الجنائي لجريمة السرقة بعد أن تبين أن أخذ الدراجة على الصورة الواردة في منطوق
الحكم كان باذن حائزها مما لا يتكون في فعله جرم السرقة بالمعنى الوارد في المادة 399 من قانون العقوبات والتي عرفت
السرقة بانها أخذ مال الغير دون رضاه .
2- ان دخول المسكن هو من الاسباب المشددة لجريمة السرقة وعنصرا من عناصرها ولا ينفرد بحكم كجريمة مستقلة عن جريمة
السرقة . 

1987	
: السنــة

26

  : رقم المبدأ

1989	
  : سنة النشـر

03

  : رقم المجلة  

000756	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 عرفت المادة 399 من قانون العقوبات السرقة بأنها اخذ مال الغير المنقول دون رضاه . ويستفاد من هذا التعريف ان للسرقة
خمسة أركان هي أن يكون المأخوذ مالا وذو طبيعة مادية وان يكون مملوكا للغير وأن يكون منقولا وأن يكن في حيازة . وبما
أن الدراجة النارية أخذت بدون رضاء صاحبها وحائزها ووجدت في يد المشتكى عليه فيكون أخذها على هذا الوجه سرقة بأركانها
المشار اليها انفا أما ما ذهبت اليه المحكمة العرفية العسكرية من أن نقل ملكية المركبات لا يتم الا اذا سجل العقد
لدى دائرة السير فهو صحيح في العقود ولكنه لا يؤثر على أركان سرقة المركبات اذ تتم السرقة بأخذ مركبة الغير بمجرد
نقل الحيازة الكاملة من الغير الى السارق بقصد السيطرة على المال المسروق بمعنى أن السارق يباشر سلطاته على المال
المسروق لحسابه . 

1986	
: السنــة

98

  : رقم المبدأ

1988	
  : سنة النشـر

03

  : رقم المجلة  

001783	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 1- يتبين من نص المادة 422 من قانون العقوبات انه يشترط لتوافر جريمة اساءة الائتمان ان يكون تسليم المال للفاعل تسليما
ناقلا للحيازة الناقصة بناء على عقد من عقود الامانة . 
2- ان قيام شخص بترك حقيبته المغلقة ببيت مضيفه لا ينطوي على عقد من عقود الامانة ولا يعتبر تسليما ناقلا لحيازة محتوياتها
بل ان اغلاق الحقيبة بالمفتاح والاحتفاظ به يعتبر حائلا دون حيازة المضيف وبالتالي فان الفعل لا يشكل جريمة اساءة
الائتمان لافتقاد ركن التسليم المشروط في المادة 422 من قانون العقوبات بل يبقى من قبيل اخذ المال المنقول دون رضاء
صاحبه ومنطبقا على تعريف السرقة المنصوص عليها في المادة 1/399 من قانون العقوبات . 

1986	
: السنــة

144

  : رقم المبدأ

1988	
  : سنة النشـر

03

  : رقم المجلة  

001748	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 1- يستفاد من نص المادة 399 من قانون العقوبات ، ان القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة هو قصد خاص الى جانب القصد العام
ويقتضي لمعاقبة الشخص  المسند اليه جريمة السرقة أن يعلم ان المال الذي يستولي عليه هو في ملكية غيره وحيازته وان
المجني عليه غير راض عن فعله وان يعلم ايضا بأن من شأن فعله الاعتداء على ملكية غيره وحيازته بالاضافة الى ذلك فانه
يتعين ان تتجه ارادته الى اقتراف الفعل وتحقيق النتيجة اي ان يزيل تصرف المالك ويحل محله اي يتملك المال الذي أخذ
فاذا لم تتوفر هذه الشروط كلها في فعله فيمتنع ايقاع عقوبة السرقة عليه . 
2- ان المادة 291 من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية اشترطت لقبول الطعن المقدم من رئيس النيابة العامة بناء على طلب
وزير العدل ان يكون الحكم مكتسبا الدرجة القطعية ولم يسبق لمحكمة التمييز التدقيق فيه . 

1976	
: السنــة

50

  : رقم المبدأ

1976	
  : سنة النشـر

01

  : رقم المجلة  

001626	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 أن دخول المتهم غرفة الادارة بالمدرسة بقصد تمزيق ورقة الامتحان الذي أداه واجراء هذا الفعل بداخل الغرفة ، يشكل الجريمة
المنصوص عليها في المادة (204) من قانون العقوبات التي تعاقب كل من أتلف اتلافا تاما أو جزئيا أية أوراق أو وثائق
مسلمة الى جهة حكومية ، ولا يشكل جريمة السرقة خلافا لنص المادة (1/399) من قانون العقوبات كما اسند اليه . 

1976	
: السنــة

114

  : رقم المبدأ

1977	
  : سنة النشـر

02

  : رقم المجلة  

000227	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 1- يستفاد من نص المادة (399) من قانون العقوبات لسنة 1960 أن السرقة يجب أن تقع على مال  منقول ، وقد انعقد الاجماع
على أن الاشياء المادية تصلح أن تكون محلا للسرقة. 
2- ان العقود والمخالصات والاقرارات هي أشياء مادية وتعتبر داخلة في مفهوم المال المنقول وتصلح أن تكون محلا للسرقة.

3- ان أمانة  العاصمة تعتبر من المؤسسات العامة لاغراض الفقرة (ق) من المادة الثامنة من تعليمات الادارة العرفية المعدلة
رقم (5 ) لسنة 1967 ، ويدخل النظر في جريمة سرقة اقرار خطي من ملفاتها في اختصاص المحكمة العرفية العسكرية . 

1972	
: السنــة

27

  : رقم المبدأ

1972	
  : سنة النشـر

01

  : رقم المجلة  

000464	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 1- تسليم المال المنقول من قبل صاحبه الى شخص آخر للاطلاع عليه واعادته الى صاحبه يجعل من الاخير ذي يد عارضة ، فأذا
اقدم ذو اليد العارضة على اخفاء المال المسلم اليه فان فعله يشكل جرم السرقة خلافا لاحكام المادة 399 من قانون العقوبات.

2- التسليم الذي تنتفي معه السرقة هو التسليم الاختياري الناقل للحيازة سواء أكانت الحيازة كاملة أو ناقصة.  اما التسليم
الذي لا يترتب عليه سوى وضع الشيء بين يدي مستلمه لغرض وقتي فيجعل من المستلم صاحب يد عارضة على هذا الشيء لا تنتفي
معه السرقة.
3-  خيانة الامانة يشترط فيها أن تكون حيازة المستلم للمال حيازة ناقصة لا عارضة. 
4- لتوفر جرم الاحتيال يشترط أن يكون الجاني قد تسلم الشيء باستعمال الغش  والحيلة. 

1967	
: السنــة

88

  : رقم المبدأ

1967	
  : سنة النشـر

01

  : رقم المجلة  

001323	
  : رقم الصفحات

جزاء

  : نوع المبدأ



نص المبــدأ
 اذا أخذ المشتكي عليه مال الغير دون رضاه ونقله من مكانه ، فان هذا الفعل يشكل سرقة خلافا للمادة 1/399 من قانون العقوبات
، ولا تنطبق على هذا الفعل المادة (424) من قانون العقوبات التي تعاقب كل من تصرف  تصرف المالك ، في مال الغير الذي
دخل في حيازته بسبب هفوة حصلت من المالك ، وينطبق حكم هذه المادة على التسليم الحاصل عن خطأ كمن يتسلم بدلة من المالك
لتنظيفها فيجد في جيبها اوراقا مالية يجهل المالك وجودها فيه فيحتفظ بها المستلم ولا يردها لصاحبها 


http://www.lob.gov.jo/*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فدتينا كتير :tim1e:

----------

